# Catering BBQ



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

I am in Texas and want to include brisket on my delivery menu.

I can cook the brisket, but what about holding or even reheating over the next couple of days?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There was a pro thread on a similar topic a few years back. I had a hard time pulling it up in search but finally found it. Hmm, not as long as I though it was, and it's mostly my sous-vide idea....

https://cheftalk.com/threads/staffing-a-bbq-restaurant-kitchen.101939/#post-593639


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I thought you were in Oregon?

Anyway I don't think it should be a problem. Just do the normal reheat to 170 and hold at 140. I've known people to reheat their whole prime rib this way, except for some fudging with the temps of course. A good trick these days is to move more of your menu to takeout. You can just reheat and package it and out the door. This way you don't have to hold and wait and see. You can accurately judge what you're going to do.


----------



## Rwachtman (Jan 15, 2019)

redbeerd cantu said:


> I am in Texas and want to include brisket on my delivery menu.
> 
> I can cook the brisket, but what about holding or even reheating over the next couple of days?


We just opened our Bbq restaurant, after exclusively catering for 7 years. We cook brisket nightly - they go on at 11:30pm, we wrap around 6am and we pull them off around 11am. Sometimes, we cook a day ahead of time (rarely) and when we do that, we cool down the ones that are to be used on a different day and then vacu-seal them. We refrigerate them and then sous vide them back up to temp. This isn't ideal but it's not terrible either. Hope this helps!


----------

